# New member, European 200SX S14A range...



## Mopar man (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello all,
I see stateside you have a different set of model names, i am after what here in the UK we call a 200SX S14a.
I'm shopping around, but the prices seem to vary so much that im a little unsure of what im buying.
Can anyone sum up the range, so i can specify more closely what im looking for?
Basically i want useably fast, maybe a mild turbo. Anything specific to check when buying one, known faults etc?
Many thanks in advance.
PS, yes i'm into mopar as the name suggests, but that don't mean i can't enjoy my daily ride either!
Peace, 
Jake


----------

